# I give you the first full shot of the production GT-R



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

ImageShack - Hosting :: 2f62141382fp1ua7.jpg

Looks sharp


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Rising sun said:


> Looks sharp


heres one in green

x


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like a small red x


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

minifreak said:


> heres one in green
> 
> x


FPMSL!!!

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

minifreak said:


> heres one in green
> 
> x


  .


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

It worked for me, here is the pic


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

fuelburner said:


> It worked for me, here is the pic


i know mate works for us too, but i got in there before he fixed the link.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

semi slick tires?


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

minifreak said:


> i know mate works for us too, but i got in there before he fixed the link.


Ah, apologies mate I didn't notice the edit on the first post.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

no need for apologies mate, your just a little slow on the joke


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

there's a penchant for skepticism around here, so here you go. 

Nissan GT-R Clearest Shots Yet

While I have no reason to prove myself to anyone, go ahead and compare.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Rising sun said:


> there's a penchant for skepticism around here, so here you go.
> 
> Nissan GT-R Clearest Shots Yet
> 
> While I have no reason to prove myself to anyone, go ahead and compare.


FFS, take a joke


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

I think that still might be a photoshop but still looks better than i expected it to. Official unveiling soon though


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Close, but still a PS jobbie


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

faster than a Carrera GT? If they can break that time, I'll break my bank, forswear R32s, and buy a <gasp> new GT-R.


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

fuelburner said:


> It worked for me, here is the pic


I just fixed the headlight a bit


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

It's so obviously been edited this image. And does this scepticism surprise you?


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Better PS'ed GTR:
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2817/9070924013mini1lfp2jo1ho1.jpg


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

DCD said:


> Close, but still a PS jobbie


From that comment i get the impression you have seen it?


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

I can't imagine a GT-R without openings on the tow front sides!
I dont think so... I think there should be?
plus it looks gay without them...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> From that comment i get the impression you have seen it?


Me?:nervous:


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

trondhla said:


> Better PS'ed GTR:
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2817/9070924013mini1lfp2jo1ho1.jpg


Hi Trondhla - that looks hideous... hope its not like that in the flesh or I will have a cringe attack.

Umar.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

xsvoid said:


> Hi Trondhla - that looks hideous... hope its not like that in the flesh or I will have a cringe attack.
> 
> Umar.


Really - I thought it looked good !

(The other one in this thread is just the Proto PS'd slightly.)


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

DCD said:


> Me?:nervous:


Well considering you being one of the finest car photographers out there it really wouldn't surprise me if you had done some promo shots and therefore seen the car


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thank you very much for the kind words. But even if I had I wouldn't probably be able to say or show anything....right up to the time the car is shown


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Photoshop of what it may look like:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

hope it does look like that, really liking it.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

I think the GT-R proto looked nicer than that photoshop.


----------



## nokinidea (Sep 27, 2007)

Surprised there isn't more "real photo's" on here being (as I was told) it went on sale last week??
If there have not been any photos posted by the time the one ordered turns up in the workshop, I'll be sure to pop back with a few piccies. 
Not sure how long the transaction / boat transfer takes mind.. opcorn:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

nokinidea said:


> Surprised there isn't more "real photo's" on here being (as I was told) it went on sale last week??
> If there have not been any photos posted by the time the one ordered turns up in the workshop, I'll be sure to pop back with a few piccies.
> Not sure how long the transaction / boat transfer takes mind.. opcorn:


It's not on sale yet.
Pre-launch-pre-orders for Japan started this week.
Official launch is October 24th (when you'll see a lot of pictures ), however that is when pre-orders start as the cars are not officially released on the streets until December 6th (Japan). After that they can be bought as normal.

UK market I have no idea, but I would suspect it would be middle of 2008 before they are available.


----------



## nokinidea (Sep 27, 2007)

Bean said:


> It's not on sale yet.
> Pre-launch-pre-orders for Japan started this week.
> Official launch is October 24th (when you'll see a lot of pictures ), however that is when pre-orders start as the cars are not officially released on the streets until December 6th (Japan). After that they can be bought as normal.
> 
> UK market I have no idea, but I would suspect it would be middle of 2008 before they are available.



Ahh that's what he must have meant. Looks like he's pre ordered one then. :chairshot


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

Crono said:


> I think the GT-R proto looked nicer than that photoshop.


+1.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Bean said:


> Really - I thought it looked good !


Me too! Quite good!

<<<<<What's that Bean???:nervous:


----------



## Zoidman (Dec 3, 2005)

The photoshop is inaccurate, you can clearly see there's air intakes on the bottom right and leftmost parts of the front bumper. Not just a "wave" shape like on the ps.


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

If the new gt-r looks like that great big fish that has been posted then i am cancelling my trip. 

Some people! tut


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

I feel like I should ask for an apology...but what's the point.


----------



## nokinidea (Sep 27, 2007)

Finally.......

I can say Welcome to the UK baby!:chuckle: 
A few weeks later than was planned, but hey ho, got here in the end.
Cheesy grins all round today :bowdown1: 
www.ashlyn.plus.com/personal/work/gtr01.jpg
www.ashlyn.plus.com/personal/work/gtr02.jpg
www.ashlyn.plus.com/personal/work/gtr03.jpg
20" rims and brakes that fill it. 
www.ashlyn.plus.com/personal/work/gtr04.jpg
www.ashlyn.plus.com/personal/work/gtr07.jpg
www.ashlyn.plus.com/personal/work/gtr08.jpg



All I had was my iPhone today, so they will have to suffice until I get some better ones done


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

So the car is in England.
Congrats.
:bowdown1:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Beautiful, must surely be the first to arrive in the UK.
Thats powerstation/litchfield imports, is the car going to be for sale?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

yeah Iain has a car it is his personal car, not for sale. He has at last worked out 6 cylinders is better than 4 flat cylinders..... It is black looks rather nice to be honest;-)


----------



## nokinidea (Sep 27, 2007)

The valeter has his work cut out... everyone still drooling over it and leaving their mucky paw prints behind. :chuckle: 

Lucky git is all I have left to say really. :bowdown1: 

http://www.ashlyn.plus.com/personal/work/gtrfront.jpg





Maybe now I can afford an R34


----------

